# Cosplay Club



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm sure there are other cosplayers at the forum too, and seeing how there was no club... I made one.

Talk about everything related to cosplay! What costumes have you made? Working on anything? Seeing forwards to a con, and who are you planning to be?
Members:
-Worst Username Ever


----------



## Stormecho (Feb 28, 2011)

Cosplaying~ Only done it twice, but it was great fun. I was San of Princess Mononoke~ Pretty simple costume, other than the jewellery - we had to make that out of clay, and the earrings were clip-on and thus hurt terribly. Need to find better footwear for it too...


----------

